# Textarea mit JS Scrollbar



## akkie (24. September 2006)

Hallo

Weis jemand ob man eine Textarea mit einer JS Scrollbar versehen kann. Diese sollte das  gleiche Verhalten wie die Scrollbar der Textarea haben.

Ich weiß für viele (mich eingeschlossen) mag das kein Sinn ergeben. Aber was will man machen wenn es so gewünscht wird und die besten Argumente nichts bringen.

Das Problem ist das man im Firefox kein Padding in der Textarea verwenden kann weil das die Scrollbars auch ein Padding bekommen. Die Textarea soll aber überall gleich aussehen.

Mfg Akkie


----------



## Biergamasda (24. September 2006)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das Funktioniert, aber so ein Geistesblitz währ mal, das ganze vorerst mit overflow: hidden; auszustatten und anschließend per js mit nem scrollBy(); zu scrollen. 

Vl hilft dir das ja weiter 

lg


----------



## akkie (24. September 2006)

Hi

So hatte ich es mir auch gedacht. Ich denke das vertikale Scrollen ist kein Problem. Da kann man ja die über die line-height und die Anzahl der Zeilen berechnen wann die Scrollbar zu scrollen anfangen soll. Beim der horizontalen scrollbar gibt es Probleme weil ich da keine Berechnungsgrundlage habe. Die Buchstaben sind ja alle unterschiedlich breit.

Mfg Akkie


----------



## Biergamasda (24. September 2006)

Du könntest ja auf die Pixel, nicht die Buchstaben zugreifen?

Du scrollst ja schließlich nicht den Text, sondern den Inhalt, dieser ist meines Wissens per Pixel zu scrollen. 

Ansonsten währe es noch eine Möglichkeit, eine Schrift wie zB Courier zu verwenden, bei welcher alle Buchstaben und Sonderzeichen die gleiche Breite haben.

lg


----------



## akkie (24. September 2006)

Hi

Richtig das ganze ist per Pixel zu Scrollen. Nur den Zeitpunkt wann ich Scrolle muss ich ja irgendwie festlegen. Das Währe ja wenn ein Buchstabe an den rechten Rand der Textarea kommt. Mein Problem ist wie fange ich das ab?

Die Schriftart muss Arial sein.

Mfg Akkie


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. September 2006)

Die grundsätzliche Frage, die hier erstmal im Raum steht wäre:
_über welche JS-Methode kann man ein Textarea scrollen?_

Ich weiss darauf zumindest keine Antwort, denn mit scrollBy() wird es kaum funktionieren, da dies eine Methode für window-Objekte ist...ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## akkie (25. September 2006)

Hi

Ich würde sagen mit der Eigenschaft scrollTop und scrollLeft!? Habe es jetzt nicht ausprobiert damit zu Scrollen. Jedenfalls kann ich die Eigenschaften auslesen.

Mfg Akkie


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. September 2006)

Diese Eigenschaften kennt leider nur der IE


----------



## akkie (25. September 2006)

Bin mir sicher das ich es gestern im Firefox probiert habe kann es grad nur nicht ausprobieren.

Hab grad mal gegoogelt. Da wird es auch bestätigt. Geht aber dort im Opera nicht.

http://forum.de.selfhtml.org/archiv/2006/7/t132663/

Mfg Akkie


----------

